# bow or gun this spring



## Ken Martin (Sep 30, 2003)

Crossbow. Horton Hunter Express XL 165# with Thunderhead Turkey blades.

Ken


----------



## lwingwatcher (Mar 25, 2001)

Maybe just the camera.

Recent bypass surgery totally ruled out the sharp stick flinger and I am not sure that I will be able to shoot a shotgun by then either.

Time will tell I guess...


----------



## buckwhacka (Oct 30, 2005)

hopefully ill have my new switchback xt by then and then ill use that half the time and the rest a gun


----------



## Benny (Mar 5, 2004)

gotten six of em with the 870 so far so i am trying to up the challenge and go out with a bow to start with


----------



## DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI (Sep 23, 2002)

Well, I'm Taking Out The Pse With The New Muller Bow Scope I Just Bought This Year And The Browning Gold 3.5" 12 Ga. I Think I'll Let The Tom Decide On Which One He Wants To Die By. Seeing How It's Legal To Have Both Of My Favorite Tools With Me At The Same Time.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Feb 25, 2006)

I will be using a 58 Cal smoothbore Flintlock. Loaded with shot ofcourse. I think the 58 is equivalant to a 20 gauge.


----------



## christeeny (Feb 5, 2006)

First time....Bow for me


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

Ken Martin said:


> Crossbow. Horton Hunter Express XL 165# with Thunderhead Turkey blades.
> 
> Ken


You may want to check the rules on this one...crossbows are not legal for turkey hunting....

*Hunting Methods*Hunters may use a bow and arrow, a firearm that fires
a fixed shotgun shell, or a muzzleloading shotgun for turkey hunting. It is
illegal to use or carry afield any other firearm. The prohibition on carrying
any other type of firearm does not apply to pistols carried under authority
of a concealed pistol license or properly carried under authority of a
specific exception from the requirement of a concealed pistol license. It
is unlawful to use or carry any ammunition except shotgun shells loaded
with No. 4 or smaller shot, or to use or carry loose shot larger than No.
4 for muzzleloading hunting. You may hunt turkeys from an elevated
stand or tree using only a bow and arrow. The use of dogs or the use or
possession of electronic devices that imitate wild turkey calls is illegal.


----------



## goosebustr79 (Jan 18, 2005)

I will stick with my SBE until I can actually kill my first one. Been trying for a couple of year's and haven't been able to do it yet. Hopefully this will be my year.


----------



## Dukester (Sep 15, 2000)

Recurve and the Double Bull blind this year for me.


----------



## MathewsPimp (Sep 28, 2005)

Dukester said:


> Recurve and the Double Bull blind this year for me.


:yikes: Dude thats so sweet man good luck with that stick!


----------

